

The Real Hacker News - what-to-do
http://web.archive.org/web/19981202000844/http://www.hackernews.com/

======
mindcrime
Holy shit, I'd forgotten all about that, and that used to be one of my
favorite websites. Amazing what the passing of time does... well, maybe more
"sad" than "amazing," but whatever.

HNN... wow, those were the days.

------
what-to-do
1998 I used to visit this site all the time.

